# Article about 'REAL age' - incl 'Fertility age' IMMOGENICS



## Ann_P (Aug 24, 2007)

Did anyone read the article in the Mail on 18th Dec 07?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/health/healthmain.html?in_article_id=503172&in_page_id=1774

It includes test for fertility age (a 38 year old woman had a fertility age of 25!).

Footnote says for the fertility test : IMMOGENICS VITA+ test. Price £179 www.vitatest.co.uk

Has anyone any experience of this company?


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

hi Ann

The AMH Anti Mullerian test can be done by a lot of fertility clinincs now.  Yes it does test what reserve you have, I don't know how they can calculate that my how many years it makes you in feritity you will still have eggs of the age your at regardless to how many you have.  Also if you have PCOS you will tend to have quite a good amh for your age as this hormone is produced more abunduntly in PCOS sufferers in fact young PCOS women have AMH at extraordinarily high amounts, but they can't get pregnant and have to take metoformin to reduce it. So it is a good thing to test but it does not give the full picture unfortunately.

X


----------



## Kazzie (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi
Just wanted to add to what Ann said that I have had a really good AMH result for my age (47) but the clinic confirmed that the age of the eggs is _still_ the deciding factor in success with IVF..I had the test done by a private company but ended up having (and paying again) the test done again by the clinic as they were unsure about the original result . I would also suggest going to a fertility clinic if you are thinking of having this done..
Kazzie


----------

